
SingleFile 1.0 is out - gildas
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/singlefile/mpiodijhokgodhhofbcjdecpffjipkle
======
gildas
The source code is on GitHub here: [https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/SingleFile](https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/SingleFile)

